# States accepting OTJ hours vs classroom



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Please fill your profile. It depends on the state you move to, but, why didn't you finish your apprenticeship & get your jcard?


----------



## Mjustason1 (Oct 13, 2018)

In my state I was able to sit for the EC exam without being a jman. As soon as I had enough hours in the field I tested out.. now it’s biting me in the a##


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

"Licensed"? or, certified? If you've got a C-10 you're already licensed, you just can't work for another C-10 contractor. Ain't that a bitch?
The one that you need to prove your hours to is the DIR/DAS. But, I believe you're going to have to show you completed an approved apprenticeship program, including classroom time to sit for the exam.


----------



## Mjustason1 (Oct 13, 2018)

I have read on the California site and it says you can provide a social security form showing tax/ income records to prove you were employed by an EC. I wonder if being a self employed EC counts?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Mjustason1 said:


> I have read on the California site and it says you can provide a social security form showing tax/ income records to prove you were employed by an EC. I wonder if being a self employed EC counts?


Contact them & ask.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk.
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

joebanana said:


> "Licensed"? or, certified? If you've got a C-10 you're already licensed, you just can't work for another C-10 contractor. Ain't that a bitch?
> The one that you need to prove your hours to is the DIR/DAS. But, I believe you're going to have to show you completed an approved apprenticeship program, including classroom time to sit for the exam.



I wanna hear more about this California law that says once you have a c-10 class license you cannot work for another c-10 licensed company, or am I misunderstanding what you wrote here?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

In Maryland all you need is to prove 7 years working under a master.
I had a master provide a letter stating I worked for him for at least 7 years and provide his master License Number.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> I wanna hear more about this California law that says once you have a c-10 class license you cannot work for another c-10 licensed company, or am I misunderstanding what you wrote here?


Nope, you got it. Without a JW card, (or registered apprenticeship) even a C-10 licensee can't work for another C-10 contractor as an installer. Even though it's not enforced, (none of the cert. requirements are, except for the fee's, and testing) it could be. It's all about the money.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Pennsylvania will take you.


----------



## <3electricity (Oct 23, 2018)

Ca contractor law states that c10s must have all work done by certified electricians (8000 hours and pass test) , not journeymen. Journeyman and Certified are separate things, not mutually exclusive. You can be one but not the other. Most union calls for JW require cert but not all.

So if you can prove 8000 hours, you can take the cert test, and work for C10s, but honestly nobody is checking for c10s who is certified or not unless there is a huge **** up. 

Then you take a test to become a union journeyman, and can join your local hall and sign THE BOOK.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

Oregon will accept OJT hours without apprenticeship conpletion.. they use the 300% rule.. which is exactly as it sounds. 8000hrs is the requirement with apprenticeship conpletion. So without, you would need to verify 24,000hrs working for an electrical contractor. This can be done thru notarized verification forms from the responsible individuals you worked for or by submitting A social security department verification of previous employment and signed statements from someone you worked with at the company.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

<3electricity said:


> Ca contractor law states that c10s must have all work done by certified electricians (8000 hours and pass test) , not journeymen. Journeyman and Certified are separate things, not mutually exclusive. You can be one but not the other. Most union calls for JW require cert but not all.
> 
> So if you can prove 8000 hours, you can take the cert test, and work for C10s, but honestly nobody is checking for c10s who is certified or not unless there is a huge **** up.
> 
> Then you take a test to become a union journeyman, and can join your local hall and sign THE BOOK.


Last I checked, California required applicants who did not complete an in state apprenticeship to submit a social security report also. California has tightened the rules a bit in the last ten years


----------

